

Start the conversation on Twitter - ccarnino
http://blog.fanchimp.com/start-the-conversation-on-twitter/

======
nicolettad
My new post it's about features of Twitter that not everybody known.

------
ccarnino
What do you think about our advices? What's the one we missed?

